# pipe cutter?



## ksredneck (Feb 27, 2007)

anyone ever use one of those pipe cutters that you twist and then twist around the pipe then tighten it alittle more the twist it around the pipe again and do this until it cuts the pipe. anyone use these on arrows?


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

I used one for years on aluminum shafting a long time ago. If you go REALLY slowly you can limp by with aluminum but for carbons you really want a power arrow trimmer.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Not a good idea. A crushing action takes place to cut pipe. More than likely you would distort a aluminum shaft and weaken the end of a carbon shaft and doubtfully get a clean cut.


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

You definitely don't want to do this, especially on carbon arrows. It won't give a clean cut making the shaft very susceptible to splintering and the pressure exerted on the shaft when tightening will crush and bend the shaft.


----------



## ksredneck (Feb 27, 2007)

well then what am I suppose to cut arrows with without spending alot of money? hopefully homemade or somethin?


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

ksredneck said:


> well then what am I suppose to cut arrows with without spending alot of money? hopefully homemade or somethin?


You can take them to an archery shop and they'll cut them for a pretty reasonable price. You can do like some guys do and make an arrow saw with that Harbor Freight Cut-off saw ($20) or a Dremel tool. Do any of your friends have arrow saws?
I would cut them for you if you lived closer...maybe some other AT'er lives around you that has a saw.:noidea:


----------



## ksredneck (Feb 27, 2007)

none of my friends are into archery so less likely will have a arrow saw and the nearest pro shop is about 30 minutes away so i'm outta luck there and everyone that I know who is into archery uses one of these cutters on all shafts! i've actually used it on a couple carbon arrows and the other day I robin hooded a arrow with them from 20 yards!


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

ksredneck said:


> none of my friends are into archery so less likely will have a arrow saw and the nearest pro shop is about 30 minutes away so i'm outta luck there and everyone that I know who is into archery uses one of these cutters on all shafts! i've actually used it on a couple carbon arrows and the other day I robin hooded a arrow with them from 20 yards!


 Well I had an old trashed carbon shaft down in my shop, so I went into my plumbing box and pulled out a pipe cutter and tested this....not good. It's not a clean cut and it separated the carbon fibers on the end. It cut it, but it's far from square.


----------



## ksredneck (Feb 27, 2007)

what if you got that squaring device thing?


----------



## martin guy (Sep 8, 2002)

*Harbor freight*

They sell a saw for 25 or 35 bucks that will work. It is a small cut off saw, use the abrasive discs and you should be good. Or a tile saw or maybe a miter saw with an abrasive blade. I have used a pipe cutter, it works if you are patient, you have to go slooooooow and barely increase the pressure each time.
By the time you buy an arrow squaring device you can get the harbor freight mini cut off saw though.

Andy


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

Thought I was cheap and my nearest shop is almost 45 minutes away.


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

You're making me nervous Send me the arrows and I'll cut (Apple Arrow Saw) and square (G5 ASD) both ends for you and send them back....shipping both ways is on your nickel though.


----------



## rjtfroggy (Dec 5, 2006)

The pipe cutter works but the wheel is only good for a couple of cuts, gets dull too fast, and the wheels aint cheap unless you work for a plumbing outfit.:wink:
Go to www.harborfreight.com look up the mini cut off saw with the shipping it is about 30 bucks, then go to local hardware store and get a metal yard stick, a piece of 1x4 3 feet long and a couple wood screws and a small c-clamp and make your own cutting board with saw for under 50 bucks.
Safest way, cheapest way, so you don't ruin a bunch of arrows. It is not the out side I would worry about it is strands of carbon running up the inside that you can't see that would worry me.
As an after thought I looked up the saw it is item #42307-5vga on harbor freights web site, just go to the site and type the numbers into the search and it will come right up.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

DO NOT use a tubing cutter on carbon shafts.. you are asking for one in your wrist or hand and that ain't pretty at all... :nono:

Find someone to cut them for you with a proper saw.. or order them precut from one of the thousands of shops out there that will do it for you.

Hate to see you post a thread about the arrow that went awry... I've seen several here, and they ain't pretty... :nono: :wink:

Like Doc said.. there are many of us here who would do it for you if you need.. :thumb:


----------



## cwa1104sab (Aug 7, 2005)

Have we figured out what type of arrows these are we're talking about- carbon or aluminum?? If they're alum- I used the pipe cutter method for years before I switched to carbons. You just have to take your time and not tighten down on the wheel too much at once or you'll mess up the arrow and dull the blade. If we're talking about carbon- I made a saw out of my dremel and I made a squaring jig thing for it that I clamp the dremel into when I want to cut arrows.... hope this helps

Sab


----------



## StickBowBob (Jul 31, 2007)

I've used a tubing cutter for years on xx75 aluminum arrows - it worked fine and the cut was square. After the cut I hand twist a drill bit in the shaft to chamfer out what the cutter pushed up on the cut edge.

I use a dremel with a cut-off disc to cut carbons. They cut easy but I haven't figured out a good way to get them square. I've been lightly filing the cut end - eyeballing to get them square. When I install an insert dry-no glue, I can see how square the cut end of the arrow is and tune up as needed.

This is working for me - if I was on the Olympic team I would go a little higher tech.


----------



## SW1WoodDE (Aug 10, 2004)

*Harbor Frieght*

I see this saw at harbor frieght has a steel blade with fine teeth. Is this blade adequate to cut carbon shafts or do I need an abrasive wheel? If I need an abrasive wheel, where would I be able to find one with a 3/8" hole for the arbor on this saw? Any assistance will be greatly appreciated


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey (Dec 11, 2003)

ksredneck said:


> well then what am I suppose to cut arrows with without spending alot of money? hopefully homemade or somethin?


I had the same issue ... I hunted garage sales for a sewing machine ...

I stripped the motor out .... fabbed up an arbour from Princess auto (canadian vertion of Tractor supply or alike) put on a cut off wheel ... kept the foot pedal off on set up .... works freakin awesome 

sewing machine at garage sale ... 5 bucks 
arbour 6.99 
wheel 7.99 
rest of materials (rack mounting etc) free had lying around 
New tapemeasure to sacrifice to Arrow gods ...free with purchase of 25 litres (about 5 gallons) or more of fuel at local gas station
My time ... questionable on price


----------



## System (Oct 19, 2005)

Bowzone_Mikey said:


> I had the same issue ... I hunted garage sales for a sewing machine ...
> 
> I stripped the motor out .... fabbed up an arbour from Princess auto (canadian vertion of Tractor supply or alike) put on a cut off wheel ... kept the foot pedal off on set up .... works freakin awesome
> 
> ...




now that is a good idea,

I actually bought one of the saws from Harbor Freight, (waiting for it to come anyday now) and I found a carbon cut-off wheel at work that will fit. 

I don't see why you can't order a replacement wheel for the Harbor Freight cuf-off saw for about 8 bucks from Cabela's


----------



## AK-AZ (May 22, 2006)

Using a pipe cutter is not a good idea as many have said here. The pressure used changes the molecular structure of aluminum and actually hardens it which will shorten the arrow's life.

Using a pipe cutter on carbon is just plain asking for an arrow through your hand. You can do it successfully 1000 times, but is it worth it that one time it runs an arrow into you????


----------



## StickBowBob (Jul 31, 2007)

*arrow cutting jig*

Here's a site that has a drawing for what looks like a fairly simple to build arrow cutting jig to use with a dremel.

http://www.buildgear.cjb.net/


----------



## takedown (Dec 29, 2004)

I used a tubing cutter on aluminum shafts since the late 70's. Never had a problem. Still using the same one and the blade isn't dull. Few years ago I got a squaring device and it puts a nicer edge on them but it's not necessary.

I made my own dremel cutter for carbons. Can use it for aluminum as well. It uses a 4 foot piece of aluminum angle that I clamp in my vise. Total cost $14, if you already have a dremel. Cuts them as good as any Apple cutter and just as fast. Just need to make sure you crank up the speed for carbons.

My local Gander Mountain will cut carbon shafts for $1. Sometimes the guy didn't even charge me when I used their range. This was before I made my own carbon shaft cutter.


----------

